# Planning permission from Cavan CoCo, is it easier or harder to get in last 6-18mths?



## enol (3 Jul 2009)

I'm looking at some agricultural land in Cavan/Meath border area and will be applying for planning permision for a house once it's bought. I've found a spot that ticks all the boxes for getting planning for a house and I tick a few boxes myself with regard to house design, Local Needs etc, but there are 2 schools of thought on whether PP is being granted now;

1. they have clamped down on granting planning for new houses because there are already over 2500 empty new houses in County Cavan, and their attitude is: Buy one of the houses that are already built
2. There is so little work for local tradesmen that they will grant planning just to get a bit of work generated for them.

Planners will not give 'Pre-Auction' assesments to people thinking of buying land with a view to obtaining PP, only once you have applied.
Just wondering if anyone has any info on this or had any experience with them in the last while?
Thanks


----------

